# Looking for a Buttery Dip recipe.



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi, about 10 months ago, I traveled to the USA, and during one of the stop over in what I can remember as either conneticut(sp?)airport or Denver, Colorado airport, I bought some Cinnamon sugar sticks from Cinnabon, and I was asked if I wanted a dip to go with it. Being inquisitive in what "American food" could offer, I said "yea sure, why not?"

Now, this dip was buttery in texture, and rather sweet. And it was off white in colour. 
That's all thats left of what I can remember.
Is anyone familiar with this, or have a recipe for such a dip?
I think it'd be a great dip for get togethers or a party.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think I know what you mean, but let me ask: do you think it had cream cheese in it? If so, then I'd think you could make it with powdered sugar, butter, cream cheese and maybe some cream. Being that it was from a corporate bakery, I would expect your item contained some oils and maybe some emulsifiers. Not a cholesterol-friendly dish!

Not being a professional, I would be interested to hear what the pastry people here think.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmm, I can't exactly remember if there were any cream cheese in it, but I'd give that combination a shot. I do however, remember that my doctor wouldn't certainly not approve of it.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Based on what you have said, it sound like to me a basic butter-cream frosting.

doc


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Deltadoc, now that you've mentioned frosting, it does have a frosting consistency, and it is a butter cream frosting!
I did a search, and found one I liked.

Thanks again.


----------



## keva (Sep 19, 2004)

Found this on the web. Seems they put a lot of work in to duplicating the famous Cinnabon recipes. Nothing diet about these buns!

http://www.gordonfamily.com/Recipes/cinnabon.htm


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh wow, that's awesome Keva, thanks for the nudge to that link.
They were very comprehensive with the whole recipe, and sure did put in alot of work.
Once again, thanks.


----------

